
Ask HN: Non-compete in freelancing contract? - sirwitti
A potential customer offered a freelancing contract which would prevent me from working with any of their customers until 2 years after working for them.<p>I&#x27;m not 100% sure whether or not this is acceptable to me. I don&#x27;t intend to get their clients but in reality this sometimes happens as I become part of their network.<p>What&#x27;s your experience and opinion on this kind of arrangements?<p>Thanks for any advice!
======
tobltobs
\- two years sounds reasonable.

\- prohibiting only to not to work with their customers instead of prohibiting
to work in the same field like them sounds reasonable.

If this is acceptable depends on the amount of customers they have and what
share of your potential market they present.

~~~
sirwitti
Thanks you tobitobs!

